# Who's your favorite Disney horse?



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

HorseNation fun topic!:lol:

Friday Flicks: The horses of Disney « HORSE NATION


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I love Maximus from Tanngled. My best friend swears he's exactly like my Aires in personality. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

I love maximus too, a lot personality in that boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

So hard to choose...I love them all for different reasons


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Oo definitely Altivo from Road to El Dorado. I love the sceneon the boat where theyre trying to get the keys fom Altivo. Altivos attitude pretty much mirrors the attitude my arab had.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

They forgot Pegasus form Hercules!!!
Isn't Spirit: Stallion of the cimmaron by disney too??
I like Angus from Brave...he's just cool


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmmm. Its between Pegasus and Maximus... I have to say Maximus, hes just so cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

cowgirl4753 said:


> I love maximus too, a lot personality in that boy!


I love that horse too!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Elizabeth Bowers said:


> They forgot Pegasus form Hercules!!!
> Isn't Spirit: Stallion of the cimmaron by disney too??
> I like Angus from Brave...he's just cool


I believe Spirit is a Dreamworks movie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mine is a tie between Angus and Maximus. I lean more towards Angus because I have a soft spot for drafties! But Maximus is adorable. Gah you can't class them into the same class! No fair haha


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Maximus! Maximus!


----------



## Shirekeldeo7 (Dec 15, 2012)

Pegasus you gota love flying horses,i,also,maximus but pegasus is my top
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Natfoth (Feb 2, 2013)

I love Pegasus also, donkey from shrek 2 is hilarious too when he becomes a horse for a few days. That part was great.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Phillipe from Beauty And The Beast


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm going to have to go with Kahn and the Hun horses from Mulan..completely, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Maximus, hands down.


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Altivo, all the way. I have watched that movie religiously since it came out.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Pegasus, definitely!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Maximus or Khan!!!!! XD


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Maximus!


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm voting for Phillipe! Though Maximus was a lot of fun. I just like that Phillipe for the most part acts like a real horse.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Chessie said:


> I'm voting for Phillipe! Though Maximus was a lot of fun. I just like that Phillipe for the most part acts like a real horse.



Oooo no! Theres no way in heck Im going near that scary looking hairy thing you're friends with :lol: 

i did always appreciate that he acted like a real horse. Plus i love his drafty animation.


----------



## lovexlaugh (Feb 18, 2013)

Khan! And I also loved Altivo and Maximus. And I thought I'd mention some forgotten favourites which nobody else has said: Frou Frou (The Aristocats) and Captain (101 Dalmations).


----------



## LaYuqwam111 (Feb 9, 2012)

maximus and Phillipe


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

Dunno, I like Maximus a lot. But, I like Khan, but...

But I'm gonna vote for Philippe.


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh I love them all. XD It's so hard to choose!


----------



## luv my horse hinke (Aug 7, 2012)

i think Angus from brave


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

RiddlesDarkAngel5 said:


> Oo definitely Altivo from Road to El Dorado. I love the sceneon the boat where theyre trying to get the keys fom Altivo. Altivos attitude pretty much mirrors the attitude my arab had.


Altivo is my favorite, too! He's the first horse character that I loved. <3


----------



## Hannah2016 (Jun 7, 2013)

Angus from brave - gotta love those drafts, huh?


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I do love Kahn. :3 And Pegasus. And Maximus. 

You can't just pick one. :wink:


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Maximus, Altivo, and Pegasus!!!!! 
I grew up with Pegasus and Altivo, so of course!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this thread!! my all time favorite horse, has to be the horse in Brave. I have always been biased to drafts tho, so its a given, but I love that guy.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

PEGASUS.
Because he's exactly like my horse. 
Magnificent, with the brain of a bird.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Maximus from tangled. Love him.:lol:


----------



## starsnosigns (Sep 29, 2013)

most definitely snow white!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I love the big guy in Beauty and the Beast. What a hunk!


----------



## GottaQH (Jul 15, 2013)

Justin Morgan Had A Horse and The Horse In The Grey Flannel Suit.

Can you tell I'm older than dirt?


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Angus from Brave! yes :3


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Angus, Khan, and Phillipe are definitely my favorites, but I also love Maximus!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I grew up watching The Road to el dorado just for Altivo LOVE HIM! haha

and of course Spirit from Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron
oh and his Dam! that was one hard core boss chick haha


----------



## MinuitMouse (Sep 28, 2013)

Angus and Maximus


----------



## GlassPlatypus (May 25, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> I grew up watching The Road to el dorado just for Altivo LOVE HIM! haha
> 
> and of course Spirit from Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron
> oh and his Dam! that was one hard core boss chick haha


Spirit and (I believe) the other movie are not Disney, but DreamWorks. Just sayin'. 

I've always liked Spirit too, but not every animated movie is automatically Disney.


----------



## MBW (Oct 7, 2013)

I love Major from Cinderella he is just so level headed. He reminds me so much of my own horse!!!!


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

Snowball from Hunchback of notre dame. Hes so dark and cool! Pegasus,Samson From Sleeping beauty, Khan, Angus, Maximus. Thats all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## MusicalHoofBeats (Sep 23, 2013)

Maximus! And spirit is not disney but i love him


----------



## MusicalHoofBeats (Sep 23, 2013)

lovexlaugh said:


> Khan! And I also loved Altivo and Maximus. And I thought I'd mention some forgotten favourites which nobody else has said: Frou Frou (The Aristocats) and Captain (101 Dalmations).



Frou frou for sure!


----------



## sheenanaginz (Jun 21, 2013)

All of them! Haha but especially maximus <3


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry, but I can't get too enthused over animated horses :lol:. As a series of drawings they just have no hope of measuring up to the real thing :lol:.

But Disney did use real horse in many movies.

Pretty much any of the stallions in "The Miracle of the White Stallions" will do it for me (but they are even more impressive in person if you ever get the chance to visit the Spanish Riding School in Vienna). I also thought the horse in "Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken" was pretty good. I don't think I'd ever be able to get one of mine to jump into that tank.
The "old stallion" in "Return to Snowy River" would have been good if Disney hadn't Disneyfied him by making this older, feisty, feral stallion that had never been ridden suddenly turn into a horse that can be saddled and ridden like a well trained horse in two brief session that totaled maybe an hour of the time portrayed in the movie.


----------

